# How long do you use aquarium salt on fin rot?



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

My Betta had a case of fin rot which I noticed on 8-26-07. I began doing daily water changes and adding a little bit of Aquarium Salt to his tank on 8-27-07. I am happy to say that his fins have started to grow back and are looking really good now but they are not all the way grown out yet. Do I continue adding aquarium salt to his tank until his fins have grown all the way out or am I supposed to stop adding it now that they are growing back?

Thanks


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I would stop the salt but keep up with water changes. I can't remember if he has a filtered tank or not.
If filtered do 50% water change weekly if non filtered do alternate days for a while longer.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, the tank came with a whisper filter so I'll do the 50% water change weekly. 

Thank You


----------



## DancingBetta (Jun 28, 2007)

I use salt for three days and do a water change. But if you stop now and do water changes, like the above suggested, that would help too.


----------

